# Long shots



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Are there any long range shooters on here?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

How long are you talking?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Yea bobk has a very long shot of hitting anything he shoots at hahaha


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Yea bobk has a very long shot of hitting anything he shoots at hahaha


oh, looks who's trying to be funny.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

bobk said:


> oh, looks who's trying to be funny.


The guy with the Glocks!!
Didn't know Glocks were long range


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

used to now my son does. how long ? 300 600 800 yds? more? our favorite was ground hogs at 300 to 600 yds, my fav cal is a 243. my son just put a silencer on his ar 10, kinda want to paste a couple chucks with it.. also hes going to get a new doppler radar instaed of the chrono graphs , we re load ... he also shoots competition pistol..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

How far are you going to be able to shoot AR-10 with suppressor? Velocity will be under 1086 FPS. That’s going to put practical accuracy at 100-150yds at most. I don’t do suppressors anymore but have done extensive shooting with 308/ 7.62 NATO. I haven’t done extreme long range either but found one of the most accurate bullets to be Speer 130Hp. Springfield use to provide a loading manual for their M1a and they suggested the Speer 130hp as accuracy load. That’s what put me on to it and I have loaded it for all the major Para Military as well as various bolt actions and have gotten good results. I have not loaded it at low velocities.

With Military type rifles range was 300yds and iron sights. With Bolt guns / scopes out to 600yds. Keep in mind this was in 3000fps range.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

bobk said:


> oh, looks who's trying to be funny.


Trying? He did it!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeh im not sure on the ar 10 ammo but its sub sonic ,and he just put the silencer on and hasnt tested yet.. and your right speer was my fav . a 62 gr speer ballistic tip for varmits and a 100 gr soft nose for deer in 243 cal


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

JamesF said:


> Are there any long range shooters on here?


James, Shermies got that CVA and he said it'll shoot so far that he's gotta put salt in the load to keep the meat from spoiling before he can get to it.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

s.a.m said:


> How long are you talking?


1,000 yards. But some people are shooting over a mile. I'm talking about regular hunting rifles, basically.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There aren’t many regular hunting rifles going to do much at 1000 yds. They will get the bullet out to 1000 easy but group? Not practical.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Your right. However; there are several groups, that are shooting and hunting well over 1,000 yards. But, their using above average rifles and scopes. Nothing the average person can afford.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my ruger target in 243 cal with an 11 deg crown, trigger job, and hand loads was my baby.. hunting ranges from in my face out to 500 yds all the time..most target out of the box rifles can do that even with factory ammo...but put on a knight force scope . game changer lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Indisputable fact, guns are capable of more than the majority the people pulling the trigger.

I’ve seen parts of a few videos of long range deer shooting, shameful activity in my opinion


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

JamesF said:


> 1,000 yards. But some people are shooting over a mile. I'm talking about regular hunting rifles, basically.


I've been playing around with .22 rimfire at 200- 300 yards which I believe is the same as a .308cal at 1000yds
Now I'll sit back and take a beating


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I had a Springfield. 22 single shot that was a real tack driver. I would tie a bottle cap to a string and at twenty five yards i would hit it; and then hit the string. When I went into the military I was dumb enough to let my brother in law hang onto it. It was stolen, along with his 22 magnum. I never bought a replacement. I could shoot quite a bit farther than I thought. Miss that little thing.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

my elk setup on a factory remington XCRII RUM300 has rang a gong at over 800yds with factory amo. only mods are timmy trigger (that was after the 800yd shots) and scoped with a nighforce 5-25 scope with 20-degree rise mount. have taken western whitetail at 475yds. i plan to take that setup out to 1000-yds with addition of muzzle brake to save my shoulder and lessen chance of detached retina. ha ha actually the kick on that RUM300 is not as harsh as the 338 win mag of similar setup. just don't ride up on the scope for either of those beasts. both are for hunting and as carried is just a bit over 8-lbs.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve never been into long range killing of game. I go to enjoy the hunt, which means more to me than sniping at 1000yds. There’s a difference between hunting and killing. I’ve had several custom rifles that would do it, just never appealed to me. I had a custom 300H&H built on pre 64 Win 70 action, with a Douglas air gauged barrel and single sent trigger. Topped with 16x Redfield. Shot many groundhogs in the head at over 500 yds. I had similar rifles built in 30/06 and 7mag on 98 actions, only had Douglas heavy sporter barrels on them. They went 10lb with scopes, the 300H&H was over 12lb.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

JamesF said:


> Are there any long range shooters on here?


yes...one that shoots frequent..me. what is it exactly you want to know???


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> I’ve never been into long range killing of game. I go to enjoy the hunt, which means more to me than sniping at 1000yds. There’s a difference between hunting and killing. I’ve had several custom rifles that would do it, just never appealed to me. I had a custom 300H&H built on pre 64 Win 70 action, with a Douglas air gauged barrel and single sent trigger. Topped with 16x Redfield. Shot many groundhogs in the head at over 500 yds. I had similar rifles built in 30/06 and 7mag on 98 actions, only had Douglas heavy sporter barrels on them. They went 10lb with scopes, the 300H&H was over 12lb.


in some locations out west, there is not an option to slipping in any closer. you have to shoot from mountain to mountain. the walk to get to that animal may take miles and to spot one on the same hillside that you are walking is impossible due to the undergrowth. i did not understand this until i started hunting a bit in western montana - love that vast country... it is not quite the "killing" that you think - while you may be able to scan an entire mountain side from one location, elk will move miles in a day and you will have to walk miles to scan yet another hillside for animals. you got to be in damn good shape to hunt this way. if it was just killing, i would have an elk on my wall right now - have yet to take that shot on an elk...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

privateer said:


> in some locations out west, there is not an option to slipping in any closer. you have to shoot from mountain to mountain. the walk to get to that animal may take miles and to spot one on the same hillside that you are walking is impossible due to the undergrowth. i did not understand this until i started hunting a bit in western montana - love that vast country... it is not quite the "killing" that you think - while you may be able to scan an entire mountain side from one location, elk will move miles in a day and you will have to walk miles to scan yet another hillside for animals. you got to be in damn good shape to hunt this way. if it was just killing, i would have an elk on my wall right now - have yet to take that shot on an elk...


I been there done that. Shot my elk in Utah, walked my butt off was 24 at the time. Took 3 days to catch up and shot was about 200yds in timber. Hunted in Wyoming and Montana back in 70s. Only got mule deer.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

40xmax said:


> yes...one that shoots frequent..me. what is it exactly you want to know???


What caliber, rifle, and where do you shoot? A place to shoot is very difficult to find around my area, Uniontown, by Akron Canton, Airport. Thanks.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This 1000yd shooting of game isn’t that old. Just became popular in last 20yrs. The guns and scopes to shoot 1000yds are now in price range average guy can swing one. Seems the sniper movies kicked of gun companies to get into hi tech bolt guns. I think I saw that some states are outlawing the 50BMG for hunting. When I was running around out west a 600yd shot was a long one. A few years back I took a Rem 40X in 300 Ultra Mag on trade. Didn’t get scope with it or ammo. I never shot it before selling it. I’m sure it would have made 1000yd plinker. I watched a group of guys into extreme range hunting hit full size deer target almost every shot offhand at 550yds. They all had big bucks in their rigs, $2k scopes. Even their ammo had bullets that went $2+ each. Their use to be a club up in northern PA that shot long range. I can’t remember if it was 1000yds or 1 mile.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

bit of a drive from Ohio, but this is a great long range location. they have cameras on the 1000yd range (various backstops) so that you don't need a spotter (or spotting scope). you can see your shot on screen. my go to location for load setup and testing... https://www.deadzeroshooting.com


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

JamesF said:


> What caliber, rifle, and where do you shoot? A place to shoot is very difficult to find around my area, Uniontown, by Akron Canton, Airport. Thanks.


what caliber? it all depends on what I'm shooting at...what rifle?..Nisika, Kelby or Remington 40x actions...Hart, Kriger, Lilja or Bartlen custom rifle barrels...where to shoot long range? TVP, Thunder Valley Precision, 1k++ range...3 gun, sniper shoots, f class, heavy varmint & light varmint, sled guns ect etc. , every weekend weather permitting...call and check on the particular weekend you wanna go, make sure its not an invitational shoot..Kimbolton, oh( down by Coshocton oh..Thundering Valley, Knox county oh...thundering valley is where I'd go if I were you to find out what long range is about & find out if you and your rifle is up to task...500+ yards...haven't been to either range since early last year...I shoot on a private farm mostly, can get 822 yards out, we shoot at eggs for $$$..800 yards is long enough for these old eyes...if I were going to buy a rifle today to hunt with, and keep, a heirloom to pass down, I'd contact the folks at Nesika...what caliber ? if hunting out north west territory, regardless of the range, 300 Norma mag 1st choice, 300RUM 2ed choice...I lived in Montana, hell I got married in Montana, twice..lmao...500-600 yard shots are not uncommon...of course, the hunt & part of the experience is getting as close as possible..Get within 50, 75 yards and 45/70 lever gun will more than get it done...try bowhunting that country...yeah...lotta folks run out and buy the big 300s, get to the range run a few rounds down range and immediately start flinching after the 2ed or third round...lol, take the rifle home and on the way have a serious conversation with themselves...(goes like this) ( damn, bet my shoulder is bruised, man that thing kicks, prolly gonna have to get a stitch or two in my eyebrow damn scope... probably the reason my eye is twitching...the old man was right, should have got a 270,or 30/06 or a 308...damn ...I'll just tell Karen & boys that I tripped and busted my eye...yeah..) Do yourself a huge favor, dont buy a rifle that you can't comfortably shoot..more game up north west territory has been taken with a 30/30, & 35 Remington & 308 than all the rest...I knew guys that were killing speed goats with a 22/250 out to 300 yards 45 + years ago..my cousin killed every thing that walked in that country with a 300 Savage in 308. Chuck was the definition of a hunter ,tracker & tought me alot..I've been shooting all my life, and at 6-3, 265lbs I dont really like shooting the big bores if I don't have to...I dont find it fun at all even when I'm having fun shooting them...Do your homework, you'll either get it right, or ....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

40xmax said:


> what caliber? it all depends on what I'm shooting at...what rifle?..Nisika, Kelby or Remington 40x actions...Hart, Kriger, Lilja or Bartlen custom rifle barrels...where to shoot long range? TVP, Thunder Valley Precision, 1k++ range...3 gun, sniper shoots, f class, heavy varmint & light varmint, sled guns ect etc. , every weekend weather permitting...call and check on the particular weekend you wanna go, make sure its not an invitational shoot..Kimbolton, oh( down by Coshocton oh..Thundering Valley, Knox county oh...thundering valley is where I'd go if I were you to find out what long range is about & find out if you and your rifle is up to task...500+ yards...haven't been to either range since early last year...I shoot on a private farm mostly, can get 822 yards out, we shoot at eggs for $$$..800 yards is long enough for these old eyes...if I were going to buy a rifle today to hunt with, and keep, a heirloom to pass down, I'd contact the folks at Nesika...what caliber ? if hunting out north west territory, regardless of the range, 300 Norma mag 1st choice, 300RUM 2ed choice...I lived in Montana, hell I got married in Montana, twice..lmao...500-600 yard shots are not uncommon...of course, the hunt & part of the experience is getting as close as possible..Get within 50, 75 yards and 45/70 lever gun will more than get it done...try bowhunting that country...yeah...lotta folks run out and buy the big 300s, get to the range run a few rounds down range and immediately start flinching after the 2ed or third round...lol, take the rifle home and on the way have a serious conversation with themselves...(goes like this) ( damn, bet my shoulder is bruised, man that thing kicks, prolly gonna have to get a stitch or two in my eyebrow damn scope... probably the reason my eye is twitching...the old man was right, should have got a 270,or 30/06 or a 308...damn ...I'll just tell Karen & boys that I tripped and busted my eye...yeah..) Do yourself a huge favor, dont buy a rifle that you can't comfortably shoot..more game up north west territory has been taken with a 30/30, & 35 Remington & 308 than all the rest...I knew guys that were killing speed goats with a 22/250 out to 300 yards 45 + years ago..my cousin killed every thing that walked in that country with a 300 Savage in 308. Chuck was the definition of a hunter ,tracker & tought me alot..I've been shooting all my life, and at 6-3, 265lbs I dont really like shooting the big bores if I don't have to...I dont find it fun at all even when I'm having fun shooting them...Do your homework, you'll either get it right, or ....


One guy in Utah Elk hunted with a Savage 99 250/300 with 4x scope. Killed his elk every year, this was in 70s and gun had been passed from grandpa who bought it new. Another guy in Montana used a Win 61 22mag for Mule Deer. In Canada residents hunt moose and black bear with eastern deer rifles. No matter what the game it seems like non residents turn up with more gun than needed. Having said that the rifle itself has a lot to do with recoil. Worst kicking rifle I own is probably Win 70Fw pre64 308. Way back over 50yrs ago when in basic training a DI fired a M14 off his face. Dead center forehead - nose. Now that’s a bit of a trick but he did it all the time and was known for it. A few of us were looking to buy deer rifles and 308 was what we wanted. That way we could get “free” ammo. One guy got a Rem 788 and we were at range shooting it when one complained about recoil. Guy had to show how tough he was and shot it off his face. He ended up owning wall to wall nose. So a lot of the time it’s not just cartridge or load providing the recoil. I recently got rid of all my magnum big game rifles. I had a old Sako .375H&H that you could shoot all day with heavy 300gr loads. I now have a couple .375 Wins in Ruger #3s than will kick the snot out of you with heavy loads. Weight of rifle and stock design are major factors. I know because I have made every mistake possible, but only once, I learn fast.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Drm50 said:


> One guy in Utah Elk hunted with a Savage 99 250/300 with 4x scope. Killed his elk every year, this was in 70s and gun had been passed from grandpa who bought it new. Another guy in Montana used a Win 61 22mag for Mule Deer. In Canada residents hunt moose and black bear with eastern deer rifles. No matter what the game it seems like non residents turn up with more gun than needed. Having said that the rifle itself has a lot to do with recoil. Worst kicking rifle I own is probably Win 70Fw pre64 308. Way back over 50yrs ago when in basic training a DI fired a M14 off his face. Dead center forehead - nose. Now that’s a bit of a trick but he did it all the time and was known for it. A few of us were looking to buy deer rifles and 308 was what we wanted. That way we could get “free” ammo. One guy got a Rem 788 and we were at range shooting it when one complained about recoil. Guy had to show how tough he was and shot it off his face. He ended up owning wall to wall nose. So a lot of the time it’s not just cartridge or load providing the recoil. I recently got rid of all my magnum big game rifles. I had a old Sako .375H&H that you could shoot all day with heavy 300gr loads. I now have a couple .375 Wins in Ruger #3s than will kick the snot out of you with heavy loads. Weight of rifle and stock design are major factors. I know because I have made every mistake possible, but only once, I learn fast.


lol...can confirm...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

There is company, Precision arms; maybe!? They will build your rifle to fit,and I believe that they make or have a patent on the scopes. From what I have seen; this is a process that is taught to the customer. And dialing in the scope is supposed to be easy.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

what I know...I know that you can take a used box stock mod 700, put it in a Bell & Carlson, or Manners or McMillan adjustable ( cheek rise & LOP) stock, a good trigger & put good glass on it ( Leopold, Vortex, Steiner, Minox etc etc ...and it will shoot better than 99% of people pulling the trigger can shoot...soo unless the shooter is going to shoot competitive benchrest, sniper competition etc etc. & has the BIG BUCKS to play those games, buy a rifle off the rack at your local gun shop ( notice I said GUN SHOP ) NOT your local big box store... and odds are, you're gonna hit whatever critter you're aiming at...provided you go to the range, put time in, burn powder and tighten up the nut behind the trigger...that's what I know... hay, some of us have been through all the hoops...I'm only trying to shorten your learning curve & save you some $$$ and headaches & quite possibly a love for good whiskey ....that's what I know..


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I went to local gunshop,and I bought a Ruger model 77, in 30-06, with a Bushnell 3/9 power scope. And with that, I purchased four boxes of Remington ammunition two boxes of 168 grain soft point, and two boxes of 220 grain soft point bullets. I put in the time at the range, to learn how my rifle performed. I went bear hunting in Canada. No critter was harmed, but many Northern Pike and Walleye were enjoyed. Two years later,I started reloading and experimenting with different bullets and powders. I have taken several Elk,Whitetails, and Antelope along with the occasional varmints. 
I didn't spend very much money for what I have. And what I have; is a rifle that is deadly accurate. 
I believe that I've made a solid decision, based on the testimony of some of the world's best shooters and hunters from around the world. I am proud to own such a rifle. And I have the utmost confidence in its performance. I am just a simple man; therefore I have no need for another caliber round. This rifle caliber will bring down any animal on earth. I don't argue that other caliber rifles are the best. I have no need to. Nor do I want to spend more money on different caliber specific rifles. Shooting is a fun sport. I wish, that I could still spend time on a range, but I can't take the pounding,except for my .22.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Long range hunting takes practice like any other use. I was on the board of a large shooting/Gun club for over 30 years and learned a lot along with having access to a nice range to spend the time needed. I have taken game out west out to 550 yards but lots of time was invested in the gun and ammo along with the best optics you can afford to fine tune it to shoot properly.

Once you get the gun shooting solid 1/2" groups and practice at ranges beyond 300 yards you get quite acclimated at shooting well at long distances.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I was pretty close to 1/2 groups, at the 400 yard mark. Bullets have come a long way. If you have the opportunity for custom Bullets, I have read about a few companies that are offering this.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I've a custom 7mm STW thats quite impressive at the longer ranges. 300 and 400 are chip shots..lol.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

What kind of .22 are you shooting at 200-300 yards ?? Thats some long range shooting


s.a.m said:


> I've been playing around with .22 rimfire at 200- 300 yards which I believe is the same as a .308cal at 1000yds
> Now I'll sit back and take a beating


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

DeathFromAbove said:


> What kind of .22 are you shooting at 200-300 yards ?? Thats some long range shooting


Built Ruger with a Shaw barrel


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

s.a.m said:


> Built Ruger with a Shaw barrel


well, you are invited to come shoot your ruger at our range...now, we normally shoot eggs with our centerfire rifles at distance 50 to 800 yards & out to 100 for rimfire guns for $$$...WE WILL MAKE AN EXCEPTION for you and your ruger...guaranteed gentlemanly sportsmanship...I REALLY wanna see this ruger of yours shoot..if it's that good, I'll buy it...we've got a few 10/22s m77/22 rimfires that shoot ok...just ok...PM me and we'll set dates & times up...goes for anyone else who wants/ needs to exercise their barn burners...let me know what's convenient.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Most of my long distance shooting was groundhogs. We use to go for couple hours after supper several times a week. Many at 300 to 500. I’ve owned a lot of rifles and still do. Customs, Win 70s, Sako all top of the line with good scopes. I have never had a rifle that shot 1/4” at 400yds. I once had a 52B Win with 16x Redfield, did real well at 100yds. Some of the stuff I’m hearing I would say guys need to recalibrate there measuring tapes.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a neighbor years back who was an avid squirrel hunter. Killed 130 squirrels a year. Thats alot of squirrels. He' buy a Ruger 10/22 and ship it to Tennessee to a guy named Tom Clark. He'd throw away everything but the receiver and make a custom gun. Never Got that kind of yardage out of them tho. Maybe we could have. They were Tack Drivers He taught me alot about guns and ammo. He'd go to the Pistol Championships every year at Camp Perry and buy up a 50 round box of every different type of .22 ammo he could find. Had to find which one his new gun of the year liked. 
I bought a gun off him and got lucky. It liked CCI standards. Some liked Eley Match or such. Pricey. When we'd find one we'd buy up a bunch, all the same lot number even. Still have that gun and some of that ammo 20 yrs later


s.a.m said:


> Built Ruger with a Shaw barrel


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Around these parts school boys shoot for 100 squirrels. A lot of guys made it. Groundhogs were a different story, it would take around 250 to be serious contender. Maybe as many as 500 to win. We had some guys that would be so low as to pick up road kills and claim them. 

Squirrels weren’t shot from extreme range. Most any 22 rifle would shoot minute of squirrel head at 40yds.
Today is different you have to put in aftermarket parts or have gunsmith to work on the new junk they are selling. I have a dozen plus 22 rifles. Newest are 10/22 from 60s and 77/22 from 70s. Both shoot well and are stock, they don’t shoot 400yds though.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Drm50 said:


> Around these parts school boys shoot for 100 squirrels. A lot of guys made it. Groundhogs were a different story, it would take around 250 to be serious contender. Maybe as many as 500 to win. We had some guys that would be so low as to pick up road kills and claim them.
> 
> Squirrels weren’t shot from extreme range. Most any 22 rifle would shoot minute of squirrel head at 40yds.
> Today is different you have to put in aftermarket parts or have gunsmith to work on the new junk they are selling. I have a dozen plus 22 rifles. Newest are 10/22 from 60s and 77/22 from 70s. Both shoot well and are stock, they don’t shoot 400yds though.


I hear ya...after all the hay was put up & in, we'd pull a hay wagon to various fields get set up hammer on ground hogs until sundown...getting ready for the next cutting & by that time fall was right around the corner & ground hogs were putting on the feed bag...I always thought a 75 yard head shot on a squirrel was just about as good as it got for me...these days I'm lucky hear a squirrel cut at 20 yards...still ain't much better than a good 22 & cool morning with my back against a slick bark tree...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like some pretty darn good shooters here. Heck I'm still young, but my eyes just aren't good enough for true long range shooting. I do enjoy watching the competitions on TV. You got guys ringing the plate at 2 miles in the canyons. Neat watching them work as a team and the overall strategies at each location on rifle caliber, bullet weight, etc. 

It's a great way to get the wife out the basement area too (just kidding)!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> How far are you going to be able to shoot AR-10 with suppressor? Velocity will be under 1086 FPS. That’s going to put practical accuracy at 100-150yds at most. I don’t do suppressors anymore but have done extensive shooting with 308/ 7.62 NATO. I haven’t done extreme long range either but found one of the most accurate bullets to be Speer 130Hp. Springfield use to provide a loading manual for their M1a and they suggested the Speer 130hp as accuracy load. That’s what put me on to it and I have loaded it for all the major Para Military as well as various bolt actions and have gotten good results. I have not loaded it at low velocities.
> 
> With Military type rifles range was 300yds and iron sights. With Bolt guns / scopes out to 600yds. Keep in mind this was in 3000fps range.


when i was in marine corps boot camp part of our shooting was at 500 miters with iron sights with an M-14 at the silhouette of a man from the waist up in the prone position. on pre-qualification day I shot 20 bulls out of 20 shots. on qualification day I only got 19 bulls out of 20. so don't think a modern rifle won't reach out and touch its target.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Drm50 said:


> How far are you going to be able to shoot AR-10 with suppressor? Velocity will be under 1086 FPS. .


Curious why you say this because unless he uses sub-sonic loads the suppressor will actually speed up the round, albeit a negligible amount. He should be getting about 3000FPS w/125 gr loads and about 2800 FPS with 150's. The suppressor will have zero negative impact on these speeds. He will lose a bit of the powder burn blast, but none of the bullet crack.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When I went to basic at FT. Knox we had M16s and shot pop ups not bullseyes. I was in automatic weapons school at USSADS at Bliss. We shot M14s there. All shooting out of FT. Bliss took place at White Sands, NM. The crosswinds could put a M16 off 4-5’ at 400yds. MI4 you just beaded wind side of pop up and hit it every time. I’m not sure about the 400yds, been 52 yrs. whatever the standard combat pop ups were back then. I may have been in meters.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Mines a stock lever action Marlin I can pop squirrel heads at 50 +with it 
Last year I bought a Savage Mark 2 with a threaded barrel so I could put a silencer on it for squirrels. If I knew then what a hassle the government puts you thru for a squirrel gun silencer, I probably wouldn'


Drm50 said:


> Around these parts school boys shoot for 100 squirrels. A lot of guys made it. Groundhogs were a different story, it would take around 250 to be serious contender. Maybe as many as 500 to win. We had some guys that would be so low as to pick up road kills and claim them.
> 
> Squirrels weren’t shot from extreme range. Most any 22 rifle would shoot minute of squirrel head at 40yds.
> Today is different you have to put in aftermarket parts or have gunsmith to work on the new junk they are selling. I have a dozen plus 22 rifles. Newest are 10/22 from 60s and 77/22 from 70s. Both shoot well and are stock, they don’t shoot 400yds though.


t have done it Took a year to get the stamp, fingerprints to the FBI and ATF, and passport photo's to both 
Seems like they make it hard to discourage you from buying one


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> Around these parts school boys shoot for 100 squirrels. A lot of guys made it. Groundhogs were a different story, it would take around 250 to be serious contender. Maybe as many as 500 to win. We had some guys that would be so low as to pick up road kills and claim them.
> 
> Squirrels weren’t shot from extreme range. Most any 22 rifle would shoot minute of squirrel head at 40yds.
> Today is different you have to put in aftermarket parts or have gunsmith to work on the new junk they are selling. I have a dozen plus 22 rifles. Newest are 10/22 from 60s and 77/22 from 70s. Both shoot well and are stock, they don’t shoot 400yds though.


The 77/22 was not introduced until 1984. I had one with a 3 digit serial number 500 something I believe. It was produced in 1984.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

CFIden said:


> The 77/22 was not introduced until 1984. I had one with a 3 digit serial number 500 something I believe. It was produced in 1984.


You may be right I might have my #3/ 223 mixed up with 77/22.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Shot NMOC High power for a while with a 22lb Winchester 30-06 iron sights and its doable with the right equipment but the conditions like winds and temperature is 90% of hitting your target at 1000yards. Slap a big scope and a good bipod and I will guarantee you will hit that pie plate. Is it humanely possible? probably not unless they are varmint kind but using the right equipment with magnum size cartridge will do quite well and easily at 1000+ all day long.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

90% of hunters can’t hit a clay pigeon at 100yds with any sight or scope. A large percent of those can’t hit a 9” pie pan every time at 100yds. My dads club use to have Deer Hunter Turkey Shoot, 100yds. The targets were clays. Any rifle, sights, only rule no support- free hand. There was 14 shooters per shoot, many times no winner. Many organizations around area would have Turkey shoots for fund raisers. Most all 
the barstool commandos would never, never shoot in public.


----------

